# Can You cut down Hornwort



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

i was wondering if you cut down hornwort and re planted the second piece will both still grow? I have some that i would like to do this with and considering its a rottless plant I dont see why it wouldnt work but dose anyone know for sure?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Any stem plant can be pruned and the tops replanted. That is how we build big stands of a stem plant starting out with just a couple of stems.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

You can certainly cut it, and both pieces will continue to grow. I'm not so sure you want to 'plant' it in gravel, as it won't grow roots. You'd be better off letting it float or pinching it in some decor.


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats Kinda my thought. I had two plants at first that i did place in the gravel and then it just streached out one day and now hits the top of the water and then some. Then I assume some pieces may of broke-cause I let it keep going- so toady i was cleaning the tank a bit. And i thought about it! didnt want to throw it out, but at the same time I could figure out if it actually grew more...

So I figure I ask, and if it was a yes I was going to tie it down behind so drift because i like the look but i really like how tall and fast it grew.

So thanks guys


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can use plant weights to tie a small bunch of hornwort or similar plants together and they will stay down at the substrate as if they were rooted in place. If you limit the bunch of plants to 3 stems I found they do very well that way. You can get lead-free plumbers solder at the hardware store, flatten a piece of it with a hammer and you then have lead-free plant weights to use.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

It's not a stem plant and will never develop roots or flowers - it's a floating plant and founs all oer the world. It'll grow from a 1/2" piece, it's an obnoxious weed in some tanks. I've thrown garbage bags of the stuff away.


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks guys...i have been letting it grow till it hits the top, I acually just pushed the cut end into the gravel/sub, and I cut it 1/2 and do it again- Now for this system It seems to working really good-expecally since I started with two bunches. Im filling the ends of the tank very nicely and even am placing it a Cichlid tank for the fry to hide in...so its growing like crazy (too me atleast)
i made these litle clips like 3in long and I will wait till I have enough to clip a bunch together and set the clip in the gravel/sun-To make it more Thinker Looking...


----------

